
  The Secret Code Of Apple’s App Rejection Process Laid Bare  - jmonegro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/06/the-secret-code-of-apples-app-rejection-process-laid-bare/
======
jzdziarski
Give me a break. How desperate are these people for news. I can write secrets
to. Here's the secret code to tenthings' thought process:

if (lame) write_about_it; else write_about_it; notify_press; waste_my_time;
act_like_a_dillweed;

